# Real Life Simpsons



## Presbyrino (Apr 8, 2006)

Real Life Simpsons Trailer
Real-life Simpsons get US debut
Simpsons Movie Confirmed


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 8, 2006)

I've seen that and it's pretty funny. I am anxious for the movie.


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 8, 2006)

I thought the Simpsons lived in the Springfield--somewhere in the US? 

Mom's car is RHD, both cars have Euro plates, the cop in the skateboard is clearly British .... 

dl


----------



## Presbyrino (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, the "Real Life Simpsons" is a trailer for a british comercial for satellite TV, in Britain (it's not part of any movie). 
But there is going to be a simpsons movie.


----------

